# East harbor state park



## Fishindays2 (Apr 16, 2016)

Anyone considering on heading up to east harbor this weekend? I have been wondering if the bass are in the fall frenzy yet, Possibly a little early because of the warm weather and lack of water temps dropping?


----------



## Fishindays2 (Apr 16, 2016)

So I got out yesterday and had a great day. At least 20 fish with the large majority of them being over 2.5 lbs. Went to the same spot today throwing the same lure and everything and managed one 2lb bass. No clue what the hell happened


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Ha That's Fishing!!!


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

They got beat on pretty hard this weekend with the Great Lakes Largemouth series having a 2 day tournament there. Im sure they will regroup and the action will pick up again.


----------



## Rebels12 (Mar 16, 2015)

What's the current water temps ?


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

Anywhere from 63 to 67 I found


----------



## Rebels12 (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks... May make the 2 hour drive one more time Friday for another trip. Had 2 really good trips in September.


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

Let us know how you do! may be making the trip on Saturday


----------



## Cardiologist (Oct 7, 2016)

Where are the best shore fishing locations?


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Big group of guys from SE Ohio hammering EH & filleting limits of big bass. They've been here several days & lots of pressure ; the willing fish are in their coolers & I'd guess fishing is tough. Keep some 2 lbs if you want but there have been dozens close to or over 5 that went under the knife. Fish house is mostly bass. No rant , just letting you know


----------



## Fishindays2 (Apr 16, 2016)

Wow that's a shame. Who enjoys eating bass enough to be cleaning several 4-5lbs? That sucks, I was considering going up tomorrow


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Lots of waterfowl hunters on harbors this morning too. The alarm sounded at 7:14 with a massive salvo of shots


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

It is tough to hear, but you are right, nothing wrong with it as long as they are following size & number regulations. I have eaten a few LMB in the past (gut or gill hooked usually) and can say it tastes just fine. Bigger fish = stronger taste...... but same is true with walleye and i do keep the bigger 'eyes. Soak in milk for the day and they are good. Can say i've never eaten bigger bass out of warm water though............ 

What is odd would be fishing for the freezer at Lake Erie and not targeting the many other opportunities available. Even just in the harbor, you could really fill up on panfish alone. To each his own i guess.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

A five pounder in east harbor is a rarity. I've fished it dozens of times, and caught a few. Hard to believe someone is catching coolers full of 5lbs largies from there.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I said dozens close to or over & I disagree that 5's or close to it are that rare from there. Not coolers full. Fished it for 30 years & bowfished it for 10 ; big fish are plentiful ....... Or were


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

If their from se ohio thats what they eat down there. Nothing wrong with it. Imo.


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

T-180 thanks for the info on sat. I was in the little green boat at the ramp. Did well on perch. Not to far out.


----------



## Rebels12 (Mar 16, 2015)

I was there Friday, we caught over 30 keepers. I can report they all swam away to be caught again another day. We had guys around us all day, didnt see many get caught let alone put in the box. We did see some guys loading the boat on white bass. If someone wants to eat fish from erie go catch some perch or walleye.


----------



## jetboatbass (Dec 5, 2014)

Launching in east harbor wright now. Here for three days all bass will be released hope to catch a 5 pounder


----------



## jetboatbass (Dec 5, 2014)

It's on


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Is the current ripping through the tunnel today?


----------



## jetboatbass (Dec 5, 2014)

Not to bad we are on 15 fish and counting


----------



## jetboatbass (Dec 5, 2014)

The wind is really blowing now


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

I hooked a largemouth bass deep a few years ago so i took it home(going to die anyway) when i filleted the thing the fillets had green streaks in them. I figured the bass was living deep in the weeds. couldnt rub the green out of it.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

whats the limit on bass


----------



## jetboatbass (Dec 5, 2014)

odell daniel said:


> whats the limit on bass


5 over 14


----------



## jetboatbass (Dec 5, 2014)

We are on25 about to head to cleats


----------



## Fishindays2 (Apr 16, 2016)

jetboatbass said:


> We are on25 about to head to cleats


That's a good place to eat. What's the water temp? Also if you don't mind what're you throwing?


----------



## TankerYanker (Jul 9, 2014)

jetboatbass said:


> We are on25 about to head to cleats


What depth are you having all your action?


----------



## jetboatbass (Dec 5, 2014)

Fishindays2 said:


> That's a good place to eat. What's the water temp? Also if you don't mind what're you throwing?


Swim jigs


----------



## jetboatbass (Dec 5, 2014)

TankerYanker said:


> What depth are you having all your action?


67


----------



## jetboatbass (Dec 5, 2014)

Under 6 feet


----------



## jetboatbass (Dec 5, 2014)

67 degrees


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Great report jet boat I hope you had fun and enjoy cleats! The Lake Erie rub is my fav on wings!!!


----------



## jetboatbass (Dec 5, 2014)

Buzz bait


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

jetboatbass said:


> It's on


Very nice that spot always produces


----------



## jetboatbass (Dec 5, 2014)

Sitting on 43 and a bonus


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

Nice fish! 

About that first spot, don't be like me, take your boat under the bridge, and then get slammed into it when a front comes through!


----------



## jetboatbass (Dec 5, 2014)

70 bass today can't wait till daylight


----------



## sharp33 (Mar 30, 2015)

jetboatbass said:


> 70 bass today can't wait till daylight


Tell Sass that Sharp said hey !


----------



## jetboatbass (Dec 5, 2014)

I will here's one from today


----------



## sharp33 (Mar 30, 2015)

Awesome I'm glad the weather has been good for ya.


----------



## Rebels12 (Mar 16, 2015)

Any updates on current water temps Looking for a possible trip this Friday.


----------



## basshabit (Apr 3, 2015)

How late do they usally keep docks in at East Habor? Does Tibbels keep theirs in longer ?


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

Most of the marinas require the boats to be out by Nov 1. They start taking docks out soon after.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

T-180 said:


> Big group of guys from SE Ohio hammering EH & filleting limits of big bass. They've been here several days & lots of pressure ; the willing fish are in their coolers & I'd guess fishing is tough. Keep some 2 lbs if you want but there have been dozens close to or over 5 that went under the knife. Fish house is mostly bass. No rant , just letting you know


I don't always call BS on a post, but when it reads like this I do.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Call BS all you want, but I witnessed it first hand and was sickened by it. Maybe some were only 3.5 lbs or so but they filled their coolers & were talking openly about it in the campground ..... the one guy was camped right beside us. Call BS on someone else !!!


----------



## basshabit (Apr 3, 2015)

PatSea said:


> Most of the marinas require the boats to be out by Nov 1. They start taking docks out soon after.


Thanks PatSea for the info!


----------



## eriedude (Jul 15, 2010)

T-180 said:


> Call BS all you want, but I witnessed it first hand and was sickened by it. Maybe some were only 3.5 lbs or so but they filled their coolers & were talking openly about it in the campground ..... the one guy was camped right beside us. Call BS on someone else !!!


I'll verify it to . Those guys took hundreds of bass home with them.


----------



## jetboatbass (Dec 5, 2014)

eriedude said:


> I'll verify it to . Those guys took hundreds of bass home with them.


Any were else in the state of Ohio I would be shook up butt I think Lake Erie can handle it.I am heading back up Friday night hope its still on.


----------



## jetboatbass (Dec 5, 2014)

I use to stay at mar Lu and saw people cleaning bass at there fish cleaning station multiple times did not understand it much better tasting fish too eat in the lake


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks eriedude for backing me, I freaking hate to be called out by someone clueless to the situation.


----------

